# Knife #7



## Seffers93 (Dec 12, 2020)

Here’s the latest! Starting to feel much more confident in my work. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 12, 2020)

That looks awesome, nice work!


----------



## Tarnorgana (Dec 12, 2020)

Looks great, love the handle! 

What steel is it made of?


----------



## Seffers93 (Dec 12, 2020)

Tarnorgana said:


> Looks great, love the handle!
> 
> What steel is it made of?



Thanks! It’s 1084


----------



## Seffers93 (Dec 12, 2020)

stereo.pete said:


> That looks awesome, nice work!



Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## AT5760 (Dec 12, 2020)

That one looks nice and thin behind the edge.


----------



## Seffers93 (Dec 12, 2020)

AT5760 said:


> That one looks nice and thin behind the edge.



It sure is!


----------



## Hamesjo (Dec 12, 2020)

Looks like a sweet grind


----------



## Seffers93 (Dec 12, 2020)

Hamesjo said:


> Looks like a sweet grind


Thank you!


----------

